
SpaceX Will Try to Land Rocket on Floating Platform Next Week - cryptoz
http://www.space.com/27955-spacex-rocket-ocean-landing-platform.html
======
SEJeff
This will be truly groundbreaking if they manage to pull this off. Reusable
first stage rocket boosters completely flip the economics of a space launch on
its head. I'm sure that ULA is none too pleased about this announcement.

Not only if SpaceX doing what others have done for decades, they are using the
funded missions as an excuse to try and do things never done before. Even if
the mission ends in failure, the data gleaned to make it a success the next
time still result in a success. Good luck!

